# Overseas Seat



## Alish9234 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have heard that some colleges give civillians the overseas seat even if they do fall on merit. And they charge almost double. My friend got admission in Islamabad Medical and Dental College. She did fall on the merit and got admission but they told her that she has to get the overseas seat and has to pay double the amount of the tuition fee. I want to know which other colleges do this. Do all private colleges do this?


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

There are certain colleges that make it mandatory for expatriates(pakistani local parents working abroad) to apply as and for over-sea students/ seats,i think islamabad medical college is one of them too.Foundation and wah medical college are other colleges like that,basically any college 
which asks for a residence certifiacte has this rule,thus why they are asking for it making sure whoever your guardian is,he is a local and not an expatriate(however please do call and check from each college and dont take my word for it).
Bdw these are the same colleges that do not allow foreigners to compete on open merit anyhow most colleges are not like that.Everyone is allowed to apply for open-merit seats and those who fall under other categories have a choice to apply for those seats too aku,cmh,fmh,islamic etc all are like that but let me warn you,there have been rumors that colleges which do not or cant fill their over-sea and foreigner seats sometimes force students who had previoulsy applied for both categories to take admission as over-sea student regardless of the fact that they may be on merit.


----------



## Alish9234 (Oct 4, 2010)

but there are some collges which make pakistani residents take the foreign seat if the candidate does not have a very high merit...


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Alish9234 said:


> but there are some collges which make pakistani residents take the foreign seat if the candidate does not have a very high merit...


easy way to earn money


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Now PMDC has made strict rules.... A person will only get overseas or foriegn seat if he/she got his/her education from abroad


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

mistasupa doesnt know anything


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

And you say that because.........?

Go read the rules on the PMDC website......

And mistahsupah is a person who applied in every medical college on overseas seat because he was told to do so by the respective instituition (because he is a foreign nationality holder) but now they are not considering his application because PMDC has made the rule that your education must be from abroad, your nationality doesn't matter for overseas or foriegn seat. SO........ If you know better please tell us......


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

you still dont know anything
frontier is considering dem applications.
lol


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

it should be like that but unfortunately alot of medical colleges are still doing that.Just yesterday my friend went to yusra medical college and they wouldnt let her apply on open merit becasue according to them she had different nationality(she is from afghanistan bdw she was born and has been bought up here)and foundation did the same thing.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Foundation and Islamic pushed me off the cliff at the last second. Foundation just before their test and Islamic before their interview called me and told me that my application won't be considerd......


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

islamic s a ref-ed out place and your too good for foundation mistahsupah. 
IA frontier will work out.


----------



## blue_bird (Oct 17, 2010)

Blue_sofa said:


> it should be like that but unfortunately alot of medical colleges are still doing that.Just yesterday my friend went to yusra medical college and they wouldnt let her apply on open merit becasue according to them she had different nationality(she is from afghanistan bdw she was born and has been bought up here)and foundation did the same thing.


 

Now riphah is trying to push me for the foreign seat.. i am the one who went to yusra


----------



## blue_bird (Oct 17, 2010)

mistahsupah said:


> And you say that because.........?
> 
> Go read the rules on the PMDC website......
> 
> And mistahsupah is a person who applied in every medical college on overseas seat because he was told to do so by the respective instituition (because he is a foreign nationality holder) but now they are not considering his application because PMDC has made the rule that your education must be from abroad, your nationality doesn't matter for overseas or foriegn seat. SO........ If you know better please tell us......


 
* Please read the forum rules. Thanks. -Moderator.*


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you do FSc or did you do A-levels?


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

*shifa foreign seat?*

does shifa have foreign seats?


----------



## blue_bird (Oct 17, 2010)

I did A level..


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think it should be a problem for you, then. Because A-levels is considered as foreign system, so they treat you like an overseas candidate. You shouldn't have a problem getting admission in Riphah or Foundation on foreign/expatriate seat.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Well the problem is that you studied A-levels which is a UK system of education plus you are Afghani so I doubt there gonna give you an open-merit seat. They will only give you the seat if you come on the merit or something.......

They just want the money. There making lame excuses. Go and talk to the Principal of the college or something. OR you can tell PMDC about this.....


----------



## manzsaad (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey guyz,

Almost all the colleges in Punjab, Pakistan offer foreign seats... There are few new colleges that opened up this year and only require you to have a high school avg of 75%, and thats about it... if anyone require a list of colleges that don't require MCAT or SAT, please feel free to pm me.... I've been through the entire process myself 4 yrs back... Best of luck to all the applicants...

Saad


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

manzsaad said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> Almost all the colleges in Punjab, Pakistan offer foreign seats... There are few new colleges that opened up this year and only require you to have a high school avg of 75%, and thats about it... if anyone require a list of colleges that don't require MCAT or SAT, please feel free to pm me.... I've been through the entire process myself 4 yrs back... Best of luck to all the applicants...
> 
> ...


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't really think you can help. Because you got in 4 years ago. Now the policies of PMDC and HEC have changed alot.


----------



## blue_bird (Oct 17, 2010)

it was the principle who took my interview... and pmdc ppl hardly pic their phone  i have been calling them constantly...


----------



## manzsaad (Mar 29, 2007)

mistahsupah said:


> I don't really think you can help. Because you got in 4 years ago. Now the policies of PMDC and HEC have changed alot.


merit does change each year but basic requirements for applicants are still the same... i'm talking about general application process not how to get in to KEMU or Aga Khan...


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

when i went to foundation to submit the forms they said apply on 'foreign seat' and you're 'definitely' in :S
and so i didnt make p to the 40 open merit seats.
what the hell!!!???
its a whole career we are talking here. it can ruin somebodys life


----------



## manzsaad (Mar 29, 2007)

Rabia786 said:


> when i went to foundation to submit the forms they said apply on 'foreign seat' and you're 'definitely' in :S
> and so i didnt make p to the 40 open merit seats.
> what the hell!!!???
> its a whole career we are talking here. it can ruin somebodys life


I think its because the criteria for foreign seats is very flexible..such as its does not require entry test.. and you are not really competing with other applicants... Or its just about money... pvt colleges are more focused on making money rather than keeping standard..


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

manzsaad said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> Almost all the colleges in Punjab, Pakistan offer foreign seats... There are few new colleges that opened up this year and only require you to have a high school avg of 75%, and thats about it... if anyone require a list of colleges that don't require MCAT or SAT, please feel free to pm me.... I've been through the entire process myself 4 yrs back... Best of luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Saad


Hi , I would like a list of those colleges please .i just finished highschool in alberta and my average is low 80`s i dont want to do any sats or anything like that . #happy


----------



## Barbie Doll (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey, i want to knw that, is there any med school in Saudia Arabia, Medina.


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

there`s one in dubai.. gulf .. try googling some #happy


----------



## Barbie Doll (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanke yeww! ICE CREAM


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

are you planning on going there? if you are and if u have researched it can you give me a little information.. Ive just heard of the name lol


----------

